# [SOLVED] Wireless random mac address

## alex6

Hi,

I'm connecting with an USB wifi card, when I set mac_wlan0="random-full" in conf.d/net, my mac address is still the same...

If I try to set it manually with "mac_wlan0=something", it also doesn't work.

It seems to work only when I do it with eth0...

Any idea how I could do ? Should I create a net.wlan0 with a symlink to net.lo ?Last edited by alex6 on Tue Feb 04, 2014 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

there are at least 3 common (and at least 6 totat) ways to configure network interfaces right now. You refer to netifrc, and yes, you need symlink for this to work. However, from what you write your interfaces are confugured using some other tool, so run `rc-update` first and show result (or perhaps read it yourself and find out what's going on)

----------

## alex6

Thanks, after creating net.wlan0 symlink to net.lo, I had a message to tell me to emerge a package to change mac adress, I did it and now it works.

Anyway, it seems my host name is still the same, which isn't anonymous ^^ But I guess it will be easy to find how to change this temporary (I'll check the gentoo handbook +  wiki)

----------

